# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.3.3.1 - Box firmware repair option added

## 4gsmmaroc

*Medusa Box v1.3.3.1 is out! In this update we've added "Repair Box Firmware" function for Boxes with damaged firmware ("USB device not recognized"). Also we have added detailed video manual on Medusa Box repair.*  Medusa Box v1.3.3.1 Release Notes:   *Added "Repair Box Firmware" function for Boxes with damaged firmware ("USB device not recognized").**Added detailed الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] on Medusa Box repair.*     *Warning! Repair Box Firmware is not for fun! Don't perform it unless you have "USB Device Not Recognized" after firmware update! 
And again, you don't need to repair box firmware if your Medusa Box is recognized properly. If some options don't work for you - contact support!* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________ WBR,
Medusa Box Team

----------

